# Hilarious post



## Expiry (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=434966

The original...

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2136780#post2136780


----------



## sous2817 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm surprised posts like this don't happen more often...at least most times they try and disguise their homework assignment:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418472


----------



## schielrn (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow yes I love these.  But that is the first time since I have been here that someone has blatantly put a numbered list up with fill in the blanks and all.  It amazes me at some people.  But does lead to a good chuckle for the day.


----------



## mikerickson (Dec 9, 2009)

Heck, the original post was a straight forward request for help, from someone who hadn't read this board's policy towards homework (actualy, I think that "take home final" would be a better description.).

I wonder whether the selection committee is looking for an improvement in his Excel skills or his people skills.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe now we can have some fun with a board challenge and fill in the answers.  Although I'd hate to "accidentally" put in the wrong ones.


----------



## snowblizz (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, thanks for those. I've slowly been building up a repository of "what not to do posts" for my research. There's a lot of good or typical examples here but I seldom see "bad" ones.


----------



## Domski (Dec 10, 2009)

That's quality!!! 

Dom


----------



## njimack (Dec 10, 2009)

To be fair, he did title his post "I need a lot of help".  This clearly refers to his inability to read simple instructions.  Or use Google.  Or press F1 after opening Excel.


----------



## litrelord (Dec 10, 2009)

That was fantastic. Thanks for pointing it out  

I'd be very concerned about whoever put those together. I mean...



> Excel will allow you to embellish your charts with clip art



I've no idea? Why would you try? I'd crucify anyone who tried to 'improve' one of my charts by adding clipart to it.

Nick


----------



## Domski (Dec 10, 2009)

litrelord said:


> I've no idea? Why would you try? I'd crucify anyone who tried to 'improve' one of my charts by adding clipart to it.


 
My old boss used to think it was almost essential to replace the bars in a chart with 'topical' clip art. One of his favourites was the annual travel to work survey that had pictures of car/bike/train/bus instead of bars on all the charts he could.

Dom


----------



## litrelord (Dec 10, 2009)

> My old boss used to think it was almost essential to replace the bars in a chart with 'topical' clip art. One of his favourites was the annual travel to work survey that had pictures of car/bike/train/bus instead of bars on all the charts he could.



It's just plain wrong. 



Now, if we put a link in the original post back to this one will the board complain of a circular reference?!?

Nick


----------



## arkusM (Dec 10, 2009)

The Op must work for a financial Institution as they referenced =NPER() twice. If this random function is important for a "promotion" I am somewhat concerned... But could explain the recent issues the banking industry went through.... The banks used this little gem to calculate the amount of periods their "investments" needed to break even were greater than their work career time line, so who cares!?! 

(No offense to the obviously capable banking people who post here)


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2009)

Can I make a new nomination for this award, if there is one?

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=435092


----------



## schielrn (Dec 10, 2009)

Norie said:


> Can I make a new nomination for this award, if there is one?
> 
> http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=435092


 

It almost seems that we could nominate one post a day at this rate.  This could be added to the Hall of Shame Section.


----------

